# heat press toky digital temp controller problems



## antsigns (Jan 25, 2008)

hello all, i have a heat press (black magic 15"x15"), not the best of quality but it works, any way, someone(nobody will admit it) changed the settings on the digital timer, the timer is a toky electronics inc. model # te6-rb10. now it shows an error code on the bottom screen (ccr) the manual doesnt go into standard settings just how to change temp,and so on,so if anyone has this temp control and can send me the settings it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I see you haven't heard anything yet. Is there nothing from the manufacturer on this? Maybe a website with contact numbers to them?


----------



## signs4bizness (Feb 16, 2008)

Did you ever get your problem solved? I would like to know a little more about this problem you're having.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Normally in this kind of devices, processors controlled, there should be a combination of key to be pressed to reset the unit, and go back to the factory values.
If you can find this info from the press manufacturer, it will be nice if you can post it.
Good luck.


----------



## Silverwind1953 (Jun 3, 2008)

Can you tell me who the manufacturer is? I just bought one, but have not gotten it yet - was wondering if there is a link to website that had PDF manual.

Thanks -- what you said about quality - hope I don't regret this purchase, but was low on cash.


----------



## mikemike (Jun 25, 2008)

Dont tell me that the black magic press is too difficult.I just ordered a 16x20 and thats killing my motivation .Does the black magic press read in farenheit or celsius?


----------



## signs4bizness (Feb 16, 2008)

My 15x15 is a dream. Ive been pressing the hell out of shirts and its a champ so far. The 15x15 reads in fahrenheit...Black Magic kicks ***! Great learner press.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the blk magic is made by Stalhs and is a re-named mighty press. You might contact them for help.


----------



## GIB (Nov 6, 2012)

hate to scratch this open again but anyone have or know where i can get manual for settings and such?

desperate


----------

